# Coving Cutter



## roadglide3 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just bought a Covington Cutter model L 5' hog. Can anyone tell me about this Cutter?
Thanks


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadglide3 _
> *I just bought a Covington Cutter model L 5' hog. Can anyone tell me about this Cutter?
> Thanks *


Try these two sites!!

http://www.sweettractors.com/compact.html

http://www.ytmag.com/implment/messages/archive20.htm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Roadglide! I don't know much about them. Looks to be a light duty rotary cutter. If you bought it for $167 in any kind of half way decent condition; you stole it!  I bought a Modern Equipment 4 ft. HD rotary cutter for $500 dollars about 3 months ago and thought I got a great deal. You did well.


----------



## roadglide3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's a pic of the hog
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&sspagename=ADME:L:AAQ:US:1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

GOOD deal ,, That Hog would bring $250.00 in my area.
Will freight put you a little higher ?


----------



## roadglide3 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have to go to VA in March so I will pick it up then.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Location???*

Roadglide 3---First W E L C O M E aboard!!!

I see in the e-bay ad that the item is located in West Point, but in description it says Bowling Green, Va...

I live outside of Richmond, and those two places are not very close to each other....Now I'm confused/bewildered:dazed:


----------



## roadglide3 (Feb 19, 2006)

The guy say's it's on a farm in Bowling Green.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

O.k.--out in the agri country--North east by about 40 miles...


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to TractorForum Roadglide 3. Hope you enjoy being here as much as I.

Sounds like you got a bargain on your rotor cutter if you don’t have too much expense getting it home. But then the trip to pick these kind of things up is worth the trip. Many times the “toy” is just an added bonus.

This is not what you are asking for, but I want to point out a couple of items of a safety nature in case you are not aware. Would not want a new member to get hurt.

Your cutter does not have the safety chains or skirts at the front and back that would keep the blades from slinging debris out from under the frame. Back in the day your machine was new, few had this feature and accidents involving debris hurled from under rotor cutters was common. *Don’t let anyone near you when you are “bush hogging”*.

Present day rotor cutters have a shield covering the PTO shaft (part of which you are missing) even more reason to: *Be sure you disengage to PTO before leaving the tractor seat*. When using a rotor cutter it is wise, due to the inertia of heavy whirling blades, to *stay in the seat until the PTO stops turning*. 

Your should be able to find parts to repair your PTO shaft at most any tractor supply place. You might have to replace to complete shaft. 

Covington still makes planters but I could not find any new Covington Cutters. I’m including a link to Covington Planters…….just because I can and thought you might fine it interesting. I have a pair of TP-45 Covington Planters.
Covington Planter Link 

Good luck with you cutter and post some pictures when you start using it.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Very good safety post John ,
roadglide ,, where`s my manors ,, belated welcome to TF.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome roadglide....nice avatar!!!

:spinsmile


----------



## roadglide3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. I have ran a hog before For a local landscraper. I passed on a 2 year old Woods model 60 for $400 from a guy that was going through a Big D. I thought I would find deals like that anytime BIG Mistake. Can't even come close to that deal.


----------



## roadglide3 (Feb 19, 2006)

P.S. I am looking for a new style PTO shaft.


----------

